# In the tradition of the Kentucky Fried Movie



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2013)

Movie 43...
Oh my God...
Hard R, to say the least
Hugh Jackman's neck for the win
Home School...
oh holy crap this is WRONG 
Side Splittingly hilariously WRONG.
If you are easily offended, avoid at all costs
If you aren't easily offended, yeah, you probably should avoid it too...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2013)

Missed it, but the reviewers were very harsh on it!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Missed it, but the reviewers were very harsh on it!



To be fair, it has zero redeeming qualities.
That said, it is tear up and bawl laughing hilarious


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 19, 2013)

Sometimes reviewers should be ignored ... and sometimes they should not .  

When it comes to bawdy comedy, personal taste plays a huge role and 'professional' reviewers are a guide to nothing other than where their boundaries lie and so, more than usual, have opinions worth no more than yours or mine.

The American Pie movies, for example.  I thought they were unfunny drivel, the only saving grace being Shannon Elizabeth ... but my wife laughed uproariously at them and watched them quite a few times (without me I should add, I fled to the safety of the computer room ).

So, if something fictional makes you laugh, and no one else does, that really does not matter :nods:.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2013)

I like Eddie Murphy in _The Golden Child_, but no one else does! Also _Coming to America _and _Trading Places_.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I like Eddie Murphy in _The Golden Child_, but no one else does! Also _Coming to America _and _Trading Places_.





Well, Trading Places is a classic, the Golden Child, not so much


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I like Eddie Murphy in _The Golden Child_, but no one else does! Also _Coming to America _and _Trading Places_.



Coming to America is one of my favorite Eddie Murphy movies, I really liked him in the first 48 Hours movie as well.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Movie 43...
> Oh my God...
> Hard R, to say the least
> Hugh Jackman's neck for the win
> ...



Both me and my wife laughed our butts off at this movie.


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2013)

Kentucky Fried Movie is one of my all time favorites.

I rarely go to movies but I think I should make a point of not missing this one


----------

